# The Empire vs. Warriors of Chaos?



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry, but I need to make another post.

I asked a few days ago for some suggestions as to what I should play. I thought I had it all figured out, but the more I thought about it, the more I confused myself.

So I've narrowed down my two choices for armies to, obviously, The Empire and Warriors of Chaos. I have a few questions that will help me pick.

1. Is the Empire functional if designed for a full close-combat army?

2. How badly does the lack of shooting actually hurt the Warriors of Chaos?

3. Exactly how potent is the detachment system?

4. How strong is the Empire when it's forces are truly balanced (Shooting, Close Combat, Calvary, etc.)?

5. Are the Warriors of Chaos actually worth the points they cost, or could they be outmatched by something with a lower point cost?

Thanks a ton for anyone who takes the time to answer all this...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

ManOnTheMooney said:


> Sorry, but I need to make another post.
> 
> I asked a few days ago for some suggestions as to what I should play. I thought I had it all figured out, but the more I thought about it, the more I confused myself.
> 
> ...


1. yes[see detachments]
2. not too much, but you need to make up for it with magic.
3. AWESOME. when used properly the detachment system is awesome. especially with the new 8th rules. best way of taking out enemy rank bonuses. i reckomend units of 30[5 wide,6 deep] swordsmen with detachments of 15 halbierdiers
4. empire is a very versatile army, and can be potnet in the right hands. I think it is definately an army that wins through tactics and skill. you need to know what you should be firing the cannons at, and when to flee etc
5. chaos warriors are the most powerful core unit in fantasy.


----------



## ManOnTheMooney (Jun 19, 2010)

Good to hear, thanks for the info.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Chaos Warriors aren't that amazing anymore. Oh they're good, but they're not as earth shattering anymore, since it's now easier for most units to get more attacks.

Of course, my personal choice for 'best' core unit is merely a different Chaos unit: the Marauders.

Chaos Marauders are dirt cheap, and have a lot of great weapon options. For 5 points a pop, chaos marauders with great weapons are now (in my opinion) the best core choice in the game, especially if you give them a mark of khorne.

Empire is another very powerful army right now, as they're well balanced and have a lot of options, but I think their real strong point is shooting. In fact, I think detachments of crossbowmen are possibly better than halberdiers, since both ranks of the crossbowmen can fire each turn, and still engage the enemy in close combat if you need them to.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Chaos Warriors aren't that amazing anymore. Oh they're good, but they're not as earth shattering anymore, since it's now easier for most units to get more attacks.


They never were earth-shattering, but I doubt any other core infantry can boast something like "T4, 3+/5++(in CC, 6++ outside)" if they have MoT (which they should). Sure they aren't nearly as numerous as Marauders, but if you spam them, you'll end up getting casualties from every single template that doesn't backfire in one way or the other. Not to mention flanking chariots, cavalry and the like that easily cause enough damage to provoke a break test, which they will probably fail, since they aren't tough, neither offensively nor defensively, resulting in a whole unit running like hell towards the rest of your army, provoking Ld checks that could easily end up sending your whole army home with its tail between its legs. Marauders will never, ever be more than meatshield. I'm not saying that Warriors will WTFPWN everything they come across, but they will certainly be the anvil of our forces; the only difference between WoC armies will be the hammer.
Though the concept of leading an army of Conans sounds interesting.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

ManOnTheMooney said:


> 1. Is the Empire functional if designed for a full close-combat army?
> Generally no. Empire need a good diversity in order to excel. Empire nits work very well with one another if they all have differnet roles.
> 2. How badly does the lack of shooting actually hurt the Warriors of Chaos?
> Depends on the WoC army compostion. An army of knights and hordes should be fast enough to weather it while an infantry army might need a number of screen units to get into combat.
> ...


Hope this helps u make up your mind


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

why great weapons and not flails as you say cheap as chips they are the shock infantry
at i4 and s5 first turn +++++yum 230 pts can see you chuck out 40 attacks frm a unit of marauders


----------

